# Intel MotherBoard Manual ?



## s-a-m (Mar 7, 2009)

Hello, i am having so much trouble looking for the manual for a mother board i have from what i can tell it is a Intel E210882.
The reason i am looking for it is because i am building a computer and need to link the power button and all the other wires to the motherboard as it does tell me on the board. 
It looks like this


----------



## s-a-m (Mar 7, 2009)

Sorry i have found the manual 
http://downloadmirror.intel.com/15206/eng/D865GBF_D865GLC_ProductGuide02_English.pdf

But can someone now help me to find out where the power switch goes as i cant find it :4-dontkno


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Lower right hand corner of the Mobo is a small white plastic strip with a double row of pins.
Use a magnifying glass and look at the connection pins. They are usually marked.


----------



## s-a-m (Mar 7, 2009)

Yea i have found the white row of pins in the right hand cornor but it doesnt have written on or near the pins  i have found the page in the manual where it says where the wires go but i cant work out the power swicth :4-dontkno


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Looking at the row of 9 pins, one row (top) row has 5 pins and the other row(bottom) has a blank and 4 pins. The Power (On/Off) will be the first two pins to the right of the blank in the bottom row and the other two are the Power LED.
Top Row (with 5 pins) First pin to the left is blank, next two pins are Reset and next two are Hdd LED.
Hopefully, this makes sense. If not let me know and I can send you a picture.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Should be #6 and #8


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

wrench97 said:


> Should be #6 and #8


Correct.


----------



## s-a-m (Mar 7, 2009)

Ok thanks guys, for some reason its still not turning on 
What does it mean when i turn the power on at the switch and with out turning the computer on the fan starts and nothink happens? Cause thats what seems to be happeningnad even when i try to turn on the pwoer switch on the computer nothink happens the fan is still spinning?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

That is common and nothing to be concerned about.
Have you tried reversing the connector? That terminal is + / - particular.
You could also try shorting across the terminals with a small screwdriver or other metal object.


----------

